# Free betta doodles



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm at work, kinda bored... and waiting for something to happen. anyone want betta doodles? I draw, take a photo, crop and upload!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you draw Lebron? CTs are a bit hard to draw but you can try.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sure


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like a cute idea ^^


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Can you draw Lebron? CTs are a bit hard to draw but you can try.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That looks freakin awesome! You DREW that?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup... but the fancy schmancy grunge effect was usig an iphone app XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

it's still nice either way. xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks  original looked like this


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's hardly different. ;P The ventrals are so long.... I like it.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

oooh can you draw Lemon he is a light yellow CT here are some pics


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD abusing the office stickies... next... does anyone want 
a human version of their betta?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

you can draw lemon any way you want


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

megaredize said:


> oooh can you draw Lemon he is a light yellow CT here are some


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Next.... a normal fish drawing :O


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I always love seeing your drawings, Ao


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

awww ty


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks  I miss my tablet  but new one will be arriving soon!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

will you draw a picture of my betta Ferdinand, there are some pictures of him on my thread, gonna go buy the betta of my dreams thanks


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

:shock:
Holy muffins! that's not a doodle, that's, SOMETHING I WOULD FRAME AND HANG ON MY WALL! xD

That is beautiful!! I'd love one of Teeney if you can 
Pictures: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108558


----------



## Numithebetta (Aug 19, 2012)

Please draw numi for me (he is my profile pic)! thanks! Any tips on drawing? My shading sucks! You're realy good!


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

i want one! could you do my halfmoon Hakka? normal fish like please. thanks!


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Is this still open? If it is, I might ask for a picture.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Can you do the guy in my avatar as well? Thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

omg lol! this thread is so old  Sorry guys, no doodles for now!


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Great work!


----------

